# Is an imperfect supposed to be cracked???



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Well about a week go I purchased a imperfect humidor. I received it on thursday night and opened it up. I noticed the the lid wouldn't close and took a peek. Sure enough the spanish cedar on the lid is cracked, the corner is not connected, and is also chipped. I called cheaphumidors up on friday and spoke to a lady who said just email her some pics. This is the email and the pics
Hi *****.

We spoke on friday at around noon about an imperfect humidor I purchased. As you can see from the pictures the spanish cedar on the lid is cracked, the corner is not a tight fit,theres some scum on the humidor near the lock and the box was damaged during shipping. I understand I purchased a imperfect humidor but the website describes a imperfect humidor as a small nick or scractch. I really feel that split wood is more then a minor imperfection. I have not seasnoned the humidor as of yet or put anything in it. My order number was 109061 and I live in Canada (in case that meant to take anything into consideration). If you ever need to get a hold of me feel free to email me back or call me at ***-***-****. I won't touch the humidor untill I hear back from you.

Thank Kayla!
-Jordan Shabtai




































This is what I got back this morning.

Good morning Jordan,

Although the package does look like it was thrown around quite a bit in shipping the photos you sent do look like an imperfect humidor. Our imperfects range from a minute imperfection in the finish to a ding or a crack. As long as the imperfection does not affect the seal of the humidor we sell it as an imperfect. 

Thanks,
&&&&&
Customer Support Manager
1-888-674-8307 x114

Is this what an imperfect is supposed to be? Everywhere across the forum a says a small scratch and some people couldn't even find it. I found some dings on the outside and I don't care about any of that. Looks like i'm going to have to spend an hour gluing it all together so the lid will hold just so I can close it.

A real bummer to say the least. Especially since I sent 50 bucks just to ship it to canada and another 20 in taxes. Total cost was 170. Any thoughts?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Jordan,
From the look of the box, it looks like you would have a justifiable claim
for compensation from shipping damages.

Was it insured?

I don't know how the result of a damage claim might be affected by what she says (if the company keeps on saying it to the Shipper inquiry)
But it seems like it would be worth a try to me...

Best wishes,

_Dafiddla_

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

$170 don't sound so cheap to me.
Then again if they say that's what you get for imperfect. I really don't know what your recourse would be. There was another guy on here from Canada couple of months back that had a similar problem. The thread went on forever never did find out what happened to him as he dissipated. IMHO the thread really offered nothing but a lot of bad press for cheap humidors. Hopfully you will fair better keep us posted.opcorn:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Jordan, PM me your order number let me look into this for you.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I posted for a few reasons. First to see is this is what is considered normal. I wanted to know if I should go for compensation or just forget it. Second if I would get support I would hope that a cheaphumidors rep sees this and takes the appropriate actions to rectify the issue. I have deal with them in the past and have alway been a very happy camper. Lastly to anyone that purchases a imperfect they might be misled as I have been. I honestly thought it would be a ding, scratch, etc...

Directly off the website it says ...Here you will find all the imperfect items that we have for sale. These are perfectly functioning items, that will provide years of reliable service. They usually have a nick, ding, scratch, dent, etc. 

So I will try and get refunnded for shipping and will for sure keep you posted. Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

CheapHumidors said:


> Hey Jordan, PM me your order number let me look into this for you.


Pm'd. Thank you for the quick post and I look forward to your response.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Jordan, some of our verbage on the site is a little ambiguous, including there. Send me your order number and I'll go talk to the CEO and see what he means by "imperfect". While I don't think that that crack would affect the humidors ability to keep your cigars humidified, I'm also not sure if it falls within the spirit of imperfect.

Let me know in the message what your perfect solution is (refunded shipping, store credit, shiny new car, etc.) and we'll figure something out!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jordan303 said:


> Well about a week go I purchased a imperfect humidor. I received it on thursday night and opened it up. I noticed the the lid wouldn't close and took a peek. Sure enough the spanish cedar on the lid is cracked, the corner is not connected, and is also chipped. I called cheaphumidors up on friday and spoke to a lady who said just email her some pics. This is the email and the pics
> Hi *****.
> 
> We spoke on friday at around noon about an imperfect humidor I purchased. As you can see from the pictures the spanish cedar on the lid is cracked, the corner is not a tight fit,theres some scum on the humidor near the lock and the box was damaged during shipping. I understand I purchased a imperfect humidor but the website describes a imperfect humidor as a small nick or scractch. I really feel that split wood is more then a minor imperfection. I have not seasnoned the humidor as of yet or put anything in it. My order number was 109061 and I live in Canada (in case that meant to take anything into consideration). If you ever need to get a hold of me feel free to email me back or call me at ***-***-****. I won't touch the humidor untill I hear back from you.
> ...


El Diablo Humidor - Cigars International


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> Let me know in the message what your perfect solution is (refunded shipping, store credit, shiny new car, etc.) and we'll figure something out!


Hey Jordan i would go with the shiny new car!!! :smoke:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Rookee said:


> Hey Jordan i would go with the shiny new car!!! :smoke:


Hahaha, well Jordan's not doing this just to try and get free stuff Jeff! But if I have to, I'll go start shining one of my Hot Wheels cars


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

yup would send it right back to them, in the same box mind you, and tell them they can keep it.

rk_classic


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rk_classic said:


> yup would send it right back to them, in the same box mind you, and tell them they can keep it.
> 
> rk_classic


We have a generous return policy, he knows he always has that option available if that's what he wants to do!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

sam what exactly do you do for cheaphumidors if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like the UPS man had fun with this one. Like in that movie Ace Ventura!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

So here's the skinny peeps:

"Imperfect" means it's not perfect but will still function in its intended role (i.e. maintaining stable humidity).

Oftentimes, people can't find the blemish or imperfection because we have _very_ stringent protocols on what we accept as "perfect". However, some things a more imperfect than others.

If it's too imperfect for you, you can return it within our return deadline! 

Jordan and I are working out something to make him happy since that is always our goal and he doesn't want to return it. He's got some woodworking skillz and he's gonna fix the crack, and we'll work something out with him.

Imperfect can mean any defect that doesn't affect the function of the humidor. However, remember you can return it if you're unhappy and we'll make it right, or get with us and we'll see if we can come to some kind of compromise if it's a more serious imperfection like a big 'ole crack but you don't want to return it.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

perry7762 said:


> sam what exactly do you do for cheaphumidors if you dont mind me asking?


The CEO asks me that question every day lol... I'm not feeling loved!

In general, my job is to help develop and augment marketing programs for the company. I'm also our most avid cigar smoker, so I sit in the forums and on Facebook, Twitter, etc. and talk to cigar smokers like y'all so that we're really in tune with what you guys want and are thinking. I also serve as a handy point of contact for when people have issues, although in reality all I do is try and make sure that the people in customer service (with their fancy problem fixin' buttons) understand a customer's issue and what they want as a solution.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Mr. Slick said:


> Looks like the UPS man had fun with this one. Like in that movie Ace Ventura!


If you can believe it, I've never actually seen that movie lol... opcorn:


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Nope I believe that you have a "good" case. Also I feel that you have to give them a chance to "make it right". Let us know what the finial outcome is.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> If you can believe it, I've never actually seen that movie lol... opcorn:


i dont know how anybody has never seen that movie:shocked:

haha and it seems like your a jack of all trades so to speak. well keep up the good work, i dont think that i have ever heard anything bad about your company and in this day and age reputation and customer service is everything


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

perry7762 said:


> i dont know how anybody has never seen that movie:shocked:


I know I know, there are a lot of good movies I've never seen! Let's herf and watch it lol. :drinking:



perry7762 said:


> haha and it seems like your a jack of all trades so to speak. well keep up the good work, i dont think that i have ever heard anything bad about your company and in this day and age reputation and customer service is everything


Well thanks buddy I appreciate it. Our reputation for excellent service is really important to us and I'm glad that we've maintained that for so many years.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> I know I know, there are a lot of good movies I've never seen! Let's herf and watch it lol. :drinking:.


next time im down there ill have to stop in there and grab a few things. you do have an actual store right


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

perry7762 said:


> next time im down there ill have to stop in there and grab a few things. you do have an actual store right


No we don't but PM me when you're coming and we'll meet up at a local B&M somewhere. Tampa has 18 B&Ms so we should be ok lol.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

haha must be nice, i have ZERO i finally went to my first one in chicago this weekend. friggen awesome. so many choices i had my wife pickem haha


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

perry7762 said:


> haha must be nice, i have ZERO i finally went to my first one in chicago this weekend. friggen awesome. so many choices i had my wife pickem haha


Haha it'll blow your mind when you come down. Literally hundreds of brands, thousands of choices in some of the B&Ms here. I spend probably 10 minutes at a time just wandering around trying to pick which cigar I want lol.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

yea it was definately a screw it, honey come here and spend my money moment but i have an uncle that lives by seabring. i prolly wont make it down this year but im hopeing to next year. got a pheasent hunting trip to north dakota in nov. so thats my get away for this year. so i think we officially highjacked this thread haha


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

perry7762 said:


> yea it was definately a screw it, honey come here and spend my money moment but i have an uncle that lives by seabring. i prolly wont make it down this year but im hopeing to next year. got a pheasent hunting trip to north dakota in nov. so thats my get away for this year. so i think we officially highjacked this thread haha


Yeah we kinda did but I think Jordan will forgive the temporary excitement of a few BOTLs talking about stogies eep:

Let me know if you're anywhere in FL dude I'm all over the state I know the best places to smoke :smoke:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Let me know if you're anywhere in FL dude I'm all over the state I know the best places to smoke :smoke:


i definately will. like i said i have no idea when i will be but i try to make it down there once a year.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay...correct me if I'm wrong....

-In his first post, Jordan said the lid doesn't close.

-That means the humidor won't seal and won't do what a humidor is supposed to do.

-That means CheapHumidors needs to replace it per their stated policy. "We are unable to tell you the imperfection in the humidiors listed. Only that they are minor, *are guaranteed to work*, and come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

marked said:


> Okay...correct me if I'm wrong....
> 
> -In his first post, Jordan said the lid doesn't close.
> 
> ...


Well if the lid doesn't close then that's awholenother issue! I didn't read that part and he didn't bring it up when we were PM'ing.

He said he didn't want to return it so I gotta assume the lid closure issue isn't bad.

I don't see that in his first post, can you quote what you're looking at bud?


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Well if the lid doesn't close then that's awholenother issue! I didn't read that part and he didn't bring it up when we were PM'ing.
> 
> He said he didn't want to return it so I gotta assume the lid closure issue isn't bad.
> 
> I don't see that in his first post, can you quote what you're looking at bud?


First few sentences of the original post:




Jordan303 said:


> Well about a week go I purchased a imperfect humidor. I received it on thursday night and opened it up. *I noticed the the lid wouldn't close* and took a peek.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah....Lakeman got it.


I didn't mean to stir up shit if you two already reached a resolution. I skimmed past that part when I was reading through the thread.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yeah we kinda did but I think Jordan will forgive the temporary excitement of a few BOTLs talking about stogies eep:
> 
> Let me know if you're anywhere in FL dude I'm all over the state I know the best places to smoke :smoke:


Wow that was some thread jack! 
Amazed the Mods didn't notice:hmm:
Oh well carry on gents its all in good fun!
Love when BOTL get together and shot the breeze i do it all the time.eep:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

marked said:


> Yeah....Lakeman got it.
> 
> I didn't mean to stir up shit if you two already reached a resolution. I skimmed past that part when I was reading through the thread.


lol no worries buddy I know you're not trying to stir things up. Like I said Jordan has some woodworking skillz so he's opted to keep the box and we worked out a compromise.

Of course, if the lid on your humidor won't close that's beyond imperfect and you can send it back if you want. Just let us know :typing:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> First few sentences of the original post:
> 
> Yes i saw that as well i remember him saying it wasn't closing.
> I don't see how it would function properly if it didn't close all the way.
> ...


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Love when BOTL get together and shot the breeze i do it all the time.eep:


Speaking of which, but not disgressing the thread again, I may be up in NYC later this year Tony I'd love to meet up for a smoke or at least get tips on the best place!

:focus:

I hope everyone understands now what we mean by imperfect. If it gets to you and doesn't work, that's beyond imperfect. But if it gets to you and you don't like how imperfect it is, return it! Or let us know and we'll work something out like we did with Jordan.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Speaking of which, but not disgressing the thread again, I may be up in NYC later this year Tony I'd love to meet up for a smoke or at least get tips on the best place!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> I hope everyone understands now what we mean by imperfect. If it gets to you and doesn't work, that's beyond imperfect. But if it gets to you and you don't like how imperfect it is, return it! Or let us know and we'll work something out like we did with Jordan.


P.m me Sam always a pleasure i love to herf.
A couple of other BOTL are going to be in N.Y.C between October and the holidays. If it works out who knows it could be a big one if everyone just happened to be there at the same time.:drinking:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad to see this is going in the right direction. You gotta love CheapHumidors.com!!

:llama:


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey guys. First off thank you all very much for all the support i'm sure I couldn't have gotten anywhere without you guys. Everyone who posted, really thanks. I owe it the cigar community.

Second sorry for the late response I had to run to work for a few hours and just got back in now. 

To answer a few questions. The lid wouldn't really close because the wood split and the corner came loose. The corner would catch everytime I tried to close the lid. 

Second Sam and I have been speaking and he offered me 20% back from my original purchase. The end result was 18 dolllars being credited t my Visa. He was very kind, and prompt. I did try to take him on the shiny new car deal but they didn't have my colour (Yes thats how Canadians spell the word colour). 

I will be taking care of cracks tonight. the panel came loose and I think i'm just going to use wood glue, as for the crack i'm probibly going to fill it with CA (super glue) and leave it overnight with the lid open. If that dosen't work I have some spare spanish cedar I will cut some new pannels and slap those on. 

To be honest Sam was very kind and really helped me. But for future it would have been nice if cheaphumidors could have taken care of this in the first place. I do believe the damage was caused by shipping and that it was not sold like this. I sent the exact same pics to cheaphumidors that I posted here.

Anyways we worked out a deal and what more can I say but thanks to everyone here and SAM. Really a stand up guy...but seriously if you get my car in green i'll give you the 18 bucks back and we'll re negotiate.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Guys give sam a break. Don't kill the messenger.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ive made several purchases from Cheaphumidors and everything was great. I actually got the el rey glasstop humidor as an imperfect from them. Kinda like what it says on their website... I really cant find the imperfection on the humidor and stopped looking.

However I did once order a 25 bundle of Perdomo 2 mistakes hearing good things about them, and how you can get a real bargain. The draw was so tight, I almost passed out trying to get a puff.... seemed like that for about 14 cigars before my friend and I decided to stop trying to smoke them lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

When dealing with off-locale vendors, ie over the www. Here's what I consider basic, fundamental, quality customer service:

The first two words I want to see are "Call + Tag", as in, "A call tag has been issued for your humidor and is scheduled to be picked up on xxx.

Second, the word "credit", as in, a credit has been authorized for the entire amount of your purchase, including shipping. Or, as in, "in lieu of crediting your card, we are happy to issue you a full store credit and replace your item in the manner of your choosing.

Going the extra inch could go something like, "we have issued you a coupon for 20% off your next purchase from us."

And finally, the required verbage: "We are extreme sorry for the disappointment and inconvenience this has caused you."

This should all be done within the same business day as first contact is made.

Pretty simple, nez pas?


----------

